# Pardon my ignorance



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2011)

What is ISO?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> What is ISO?


In search of.....ISO
Don't call yourself Ignorant, computer talk is well just that computer talk. Now you've got it and just ask away if you have anymore questions
kadesma


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 17, 2011)

That should be, PMI, what is ISO.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2011)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> That should be, PMI, what is ISO.



Now, I DO know ROFLMAO!

Too funny!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> What is ISO?



Here's a list:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/commonly-used-abbreviations-55180.html#post788494

And here's how to find it again:


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2011)

Perfect!  Obviously I need all the help I can get!

You guys are great!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Perfect!  Obviously I need all the help I can get!
> 
> You guys are great!



Nah, this gets asked up every few weeks.


----------

